# Unable to remove Toe Tap threading



## danw (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello, 
We have a pretty old tub which the toe tap drain is corroded. I tried to remove the drain fitting as directions of taking a pair of pliers putting them upside down and twisting the old drain off. While doing this I heard a snap and the piece broke off. 

So now my situation is that I have a drain pipe still with the metal part of the drain fitting and wont come off. Does anyone have any tips or tricks to get the metal fitting off without damaging the actual pipe?


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome DanW:
The toe tap is made into the drain pipe and probably needs to be destroyed, if necessary, to remove it. You can go to the Depot or Lowes and get a complete new waste and overflow to replace it with for less than $20.
Please let us know how it works out for you.
Glenn


----------

